# 240V 2 pole 1/2 inch GE breakers?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you talking about 240v from a tandem breaker?
As far as I know these can't be used for 240v
They pull power from the same leg
For 240v you need to pull 2 hots (power) from opposite legs


----------



## Isaac-1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, I am referring to tandem breakers similar to the ones you have in the photo, however the ones at the local hardware store are common trip with both switches tied together, they are also rated 240V and seem to be available in 20 - 60 amp ratings which seems awfully big for a 120V circuit. The only way this makes sense to me is if they are split between the alternating legs per my original post (with a single half size breaker in the first slot.

Ike


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

GE makes 1/2 sized double pole breakers that can be used as you want.



> I already have a double pole manual switch to use as a transfer switch


 Make sure this is a true transfer switch which allows only generator power OR utility power.


----------



## Isaac-1 (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks, the switch is UL listed for transfer switch use, I just have never dealt with these half height GE breakers before.

Ike


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

You can use those half-pint GE THQP breakers if there are buss bar tabs in the positions of the panel you are proposing to install them in.

Even though it appears there is sufficient space in the panel, you have to carefully examine the buss bar tabs to ensure the proper "guts" are there.

Otherwise, the breaker will appear to "fit" but won't work. :no:


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

Isaac-1 said:


> I am adding a backup generator for hurricane season, I already have a double pole manual switch to use as a transfer switch, and a spare GE TLM612 sub panel box. This GE box is a 6 slot box, numbered 1,2,3,4,5 & 7 (4 on the left side 2 on the right), now my problem is I would like to install 2, 20 amp 2 pole breakers, 1 30 amp 2 pole breaker and 2 15 amp 2 pole breakers (well pump, pressure pump, water heater, fridge, and 1 15 amp for lights. Can I do this with a combination of 1/2 inch and 1 inch breakers? I was thinking:
> 
> Slots:
> 
> ...


Your intention is correct, but it seems your circuit numbers are incorrect.

The circuit numbers are:
Left side --- right side
1----2
3----4
5----x
7----x

Your load center can have up to up to 4 ea 2-pole 1/2"breakers with 4 ea 1-pole breakers, or any combination that is equivalent to 12 ea 1-pole 1/2" spots (but you have a max of 4 ea 2-pole 1/2" spots).

Your list would work, you only have to change it like this:
1 - 15A single 1/2 inch
1 - 20A double pole top half 1/2 inch
3 - 20A double pole bottom half 1/2 inch
*2* - 20A double pole top half 1/2 inch
4- 20A double pole bottom half 1/2 inch
4- 15 A single 1/2 inch


5- 30A double 1 inch standard
7- 30A double 1 inch standard


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Thought I would post this ge panel with the tabs for half inch thqp's. You can easily follow the connections and breakers that willis is speaking about.


----------



## Isaac-1 (Mar 16, 2009)

williswires said:


> Your intention is correct, but it seems your circuit numbers are incorrect.



Thanks, Your number is what I had in mind when I was typing it, I just got distracted by a phone conversation while typing, and the numbers got jumbled half way down.

Ike


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

Isaac-1 said:


> Thanks, Your number is what I had in mind when I was typing it, I just got distracted by a phone conversation while typing, and the numbers got jumbled half way down.
> 
> Ike


I figured as much.


Do you have overcurrent protection for this panel?

What is the mfg and model of your transfer switch?

Do you have a diagram of how you are wiring up this equipment? It is critical that it is done correctly.


----------



## Isaac-1 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just have a minute for a quick reply, This install is a little more complex than I covered in the initial post. I do have a friend that is an industrial electrician that works with large backup generators helping out with the install so everything should be covered in a safe manner. The switch is a Square D Heavy Duty double throw (I don't have the model number in front of me at the moment. Upstream breaker protection is existing 125 amp C-H breaker. Yes I have a diagram of the intended install and have had it reviewed by multiple people.

Ike


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dobenstine (Feb 9, 2010)

Stubbie, I am looking to find that panel or at least the cover...how/where can I find two? I've checked with the local electrician supply stores and the panel they give me is a different size and much smaller. I need 2 of those covers for a home I have that did not have the covers when I purchased it. Thanks for your help! Is the model number tlm612?


----------

